# Very Cool Book For Marine Microbiology!



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Have you ever seen the book, "Artforms in Nature" by Ernst Haeckel ?
I stumbled across this book in a library years ago, fell in love with the illustrations, & eventually bought it on eBay, long before I ever took up aquariums as a hobby.
It's hard to describe, so here is a link if you've never seen it before..
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0486229874/ref=pd_bxgy_text_b/104-2826276-4499900?ie=UTF8
( I'm not trying to sell anything )
It's a beautiful book! The illustrations are detailed & just amazing. If you've never seen it, & are into marine microbiology, you'll love it, I promise!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It looks quite interesting, and reasonably priced. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------

